# E/M cheat sheet - I'm hoping someone



## LizM01 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can help me.  

I am looking for an E&M cheat sheet for the docs to carry around in their pockets to help improve E&M coding.  Is there such a thing?

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Liz


----------



## jjhamer1 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Cheat Sheet*

If you send me a note to my regular email, I will send you back the sheet I have given all the docs in our clinic, including some in the hospital. Very easy to follow, and understand. The docs do what they do best, but usually coding is not one of them.
jlthalhamer@yahoo.com


----------



## klimek16 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could I get a copy of this cheat sheet too? It sounds so helpful!   silby14@hotmail.com


----------



## LewinFamily (Oct 29, 2010)

I would love one too please.. thank you.

ciara.carnes@hotmail.com


----------



## gdpeck (Oct 29, 2010)

*gdpeck*

I would love to have a copy of your E&M coding sheet also!  

glopeck@aol.com


Thanks


----------



## TSMALLS (Oct 31, 2010)

*Student*

I would like a copy also. Cheat sheet


----------



## myriahbeth (May 7, 2014)

*cheat sheet*

May I also have a copy? Myriahbeth@live.com
Thanks!


----------



## CeeDee (May 7, 2014)

*E&M Cheat Sheet*

I would like to have one also.

Thanks

csdillon@zoominternet.net


----------



## ibtrazy2u (May 8, 2014)

*cheat sheet*

I would like a copy as well.  Please send to IBTrazy@cox.net
Thanks so much for your willingness to share.


----------



## jroxas (May 8, 2014)

*pocket size E&M Cheat Sheet*

You can buy  pocket size laminated cheat sheets from www.decisionhealth.com


----------



## AprilSueMadison (May 8, 2014)

I'd like one emailed to me as well if possible.  I've made something for the doctors, but it may be too much for them.  Maybe this one would be better!

aprilsueisblue@gmail.com


----------



## COMPauditor (May 19, 2014)

When you order your CPT books, it usually comes with a nice quick pocket guide.  I actually had made into an excel spreadsheet to include only the ones that pertain to my practice and had them laminated.  My docs loved it..


----------



## Arlene2022 (May 20, 2014)

*E/M Cheat sheet*

I would love a copy as well! - pls send to acastello569@yahoo.com ---thank you!


----------



## ZamoraA (May 20, 2014)

Hello,
If possible please send me a copy as well. i would really appreciate it. I am taking the e/m exam.
Sally
my email at work is alinn1@iuhealth.org
or linnsally@yahoo.com

thanks!!


----------



## hjh7524 (May 21, 2014)

i would love a copy of that thank you 
hhorter@cspulmonary.com


----------



## MikeEnos (May 21, 2014)

Folks, *NOBODY IS EMAILING ANYTHING TO ANYBODY*

This thread is over 4 years old.

Putting your email address in a public forum may cause you to receive _spam, junk mail, phishing emails, or viruses_.  I strongly recommend you not respond to threads like this just asking for copies of things.  If there were someone responsible for moderating these forums (which there isn't, I've checked) they would remove threads like these for your protection.


----------



## kseeg23 (Jun 5, 2014)

*me too please!*

Could I please get a copy too? I need something the providers can easily understand. Thanks you!

kellyjo.swspc@gmail.com


----------



## ramurray58@comcast.net (Jun 6, 2014)

*E/M Cheet Sheet*

I would greatly appreciate if you have an updated cheat sheet.. I know the drs would love it & make my job easier:}
ramurray58@comcast.net


----------



## Charlie71 (Jun 11, 2014)

*E/M Help*

Hello;
I am having a hard time with my E/M coding on the exam, does anyone have a chart or easy way to help me study and learn how to code E/M services?


----------



## sarahjanejones (Jun 12, 2014)

This is one of my favorites.  Novitas (our MAC) published this score card, which I find very easy to follow.  

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/webcenter/faces/oracle/webcenter/page/scopedMD/sad78b265_6797_4ed0_a02f_81627913bc78/Page49.jspx?wc.originURL=%2Fspaces%2FMedicareJH%2Fpage%2Fpagebyid&contentId=00004966&wc.contextURL=%2Fspaces%2FMedicareJH&_adf.ctrl-state=lzic6rydd_140&_afrLoop=6906682975000


----------



## jessica1971r@gmail.com (Jun 16, 2016)

*copy please*

I would like a copy of the cheat sheet if still available. jessica1971r@GMAIL.COM


----------



## jlsmith (Sep 22, 2016)

*E&M Cheat Sheets*

Does anyone still have a copy of the E&M cheat sheets, they could email me a copy?

Jennifer Smith


----------

